# ACS Assessment for ICT Business Analyst - BE (Non ICT) + MBA (Minor ICT)



## vinaylaxman (Sep 5, 2016)

My details
I am Mech Engg + MBA. I have a total work ex. of 7 years & 10 months. *Out of these 3 years are pre MBA.* and 4 years & 10 months post MBA. I am trying for ICT Business Analyst

I understand that I will have to go through the RPL route. 
However need suggestion whether it is better to show a 2 years gap in work experience or disclose MBA qualification.

I have heard that ACS only accesses work ex. post your highest qualification, in such a case since I do not have 6 years of experience (required for RPL route) post my MBA, would i be assessed as unsuitable for ICT Business Analyst ?

Any suggestions or real experience with ACS would be of great help.

Thanks!


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

vinaylaxman said:


> My details
> I am Mech Engg + MBA. I have a total work ex. of 7 years & 10 months. *Out of these 3 years are pre MBA.* and 4 years & 10 months post MBA. I am trying for ICT Business Analyst
> 
> I understand that I will have to go through the RPL route.
> ...


Can someone suggest a way ?


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

theillusionist said:


> Can someone suggest a way ?


Hi,

I can share my experience and hope it may help.

My Background:

1) BE Mechanical (counted as non-ICT), Graduated in 2004
2) Applied of Work experience from 2004-2005, 2006 till 2016 (Nov) for ICT BA role. I had one year (2005-2006) which was not relevant to ICT BA role so I didnt include it.
3) M.Tech in Software Engineering (ICT Major), part time course and graduated in Jul 2016

I applied first time without RPL so that I can use M.Tech degree which is ICT Major, ACS then gave me an option to change my application to RPL, because if they use my master degree I will get 0 for experience. 

I took the option to go by RPL. So they deducted 6 years, I got to use 5 years post RPL date for points.

So the bottom line is if your bachelor degree is non ICT then you need to go by RPL. I don't think MBA will count as ICT minor, even if you have some IT subjects, it may not correspond to ICT BA role.

ACS will not question about gaps in your experience, they will assess the experience that you submit. 

So it is better in your case to submit RPL and experience after Bachelor degree.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

Illusionist,

I see from your signature that your have Bachelor in IT. It will most likely be assessed as ICT Major. So you do not need to include MBA degree.

It doesn't matter that you had gap in experience due to MBA. Just submit the experience letters before and after MBA.


----------



## theillusionist (May 29, 2017)

vivek_ntm said:


> Illusionist,
> 
> I see from your signature that your have Bachelor in IT. It will most likely be assessed as ICT Major. So you do not need to include MBA degree.
> 
> It doesn't matter that you had gap in experience due to MBA. Just submit the experience letters before and after MBA.


Thanks for the reply bro 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vkulkarni (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I have a similar profile.
1. I did my B.E.(Electronics Engineering). 

2.Post which I worked in an IT company as a SAP ASAP developer for 2.5 years

3.Post which I did my MBA (full time 2yrs-PGDM) in (IT + Marketing), course had lot of IT subjects

4.Post which I have work experience of 3.5 years as a business analyst 

I wish to apply for Ict BA.. 
Questions 
1.Which qualification should I use? 
2.Would my premba experience count? 
3.Heard that 65 points may also not be enough to get an invite because of the limited vacancies, Is it true? 
Assuming.. I get the following points 
a. Age - 30 
b. PTE - 10
c.Work Ex(only post mba counted) - 5
d.Qualification(considering mba) - 15
e. Partner skills - 5
Total points - 65

Thanks in advance. 
Regards, 
Varun


----------



## vkulkarni (Oct 12, 2017)

Please advice?


----------



## techguru0220 (Apr 29, 2020)

*Need ACS information*

Hi Gurus,

Can you please guide on ACS skill assessment, what are the documents which need to be Notarized?

1. Education: I have done this certified by Advocate with Notary seal, Attested, Certified True copy.
Do I need to mention the Time of attestation as well? I had missed this part.

2. For Identification, I am submitting passport color copy, does this need to be Notarized?

3. I worked for 5 companies, so should I notarize Offer, Relieving, Payslips?. I am already submitting Experience letter from Managers with roles and responsibilities from all 5 companies does this suffice?

4. Should I also submit a CV or not needed?

5. I have another question, After my graduation, I worked for a company for 1.5 years and later I traveled abroad to pursue a diploma in non IT related courses, after 3.5 years I returned back to my home country and joined the old company.

So my question is since my diploma is non IT and I don't want to declare it, so this should be ok right ? Also since I got gap in my experience within the same company, can I use one reference letter from the Manager?

Your help is much appreciated...

Thanks
Raj


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techguru0220 said:


> Hi Gurus,
> 
> Can you please guide on ACS skill assessment, what are the documents which need to be Notarized?
> 
> ...


1,2,3 NO documents whatsoever need to be notarised as long as you scan them in colour.
Check the ACS evidence latest dec 2019 guidelines carefully and attach the documents required. 
Even if 1 documents is missing, you will get a negative assessment 

4. YES . You need to submit a CV 

5. As they are 2 separate employment, better to get separate reference letters

Cheers


----------



## techguru0220 (Apr 29, 2020)

*Need ACS information*



NB said:


> 1,2,3 NO documents whatsoever need to be notarised as long as you scan them in colour.
> Check the ACS evidence latest dec 2019 guidelines carefully and attach the documents required.
> Even if 1 documents is missing, you will get a negative assessment
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response, so you mean no need to notarize the documents if they are submitted in colour scan copies right?

I am not disclosing the gap of 3.5 years in my employment, so this should be Ok right? or will ACS only consider the continuous employment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

techguru0220 said:


> Thank you for your response, so you mean no need to notarize the documents if they are submitted in colour scan copies right?
> 
> I am not disclosing the gap of 3.5 years in my employment, so this should be Ok right? or will ACS only consider the continuous employment?


You have to disclose the gap in employment 

Cheers


----------

